

Google opens up its JavaScript development toolbox (Closure) to all - swolchok
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/11/google-opens-up-its-javascript-development-toolbox-to-all.ars

======
timf
A lot of comments @ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=924426>

------
swolchok
This is huge. I've been wanting Closure as OSS ever since I interned at
Google. The compiler is optimizing -- it is not a simple obfuscator like YUI
Compressor.

~~~
jpeterson
YUI is not just an obfuscator--it also minifies and dramatically reduces file
sizes. Closure seems to outperform it in most cases, but to say that it's a
"simple obfuscator" is a great disservice.

~~~
swolchok
You're right, I meant "minifier".

------
axod
Looks very very cool. Unfortunately quite a few of the examples didn't work
when I tried them in Safari. Not sure why :/

